# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der neue Trailer bestätigt einige Leaks



## Darkmoon76 (22. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der neue Trailer bestätigt einige Leaks* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der neue Trailer bestätigt einige Leaks*


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich packs mal hier rein, ist ja quasi auch ein Leak

Spoiler bezüglich des Todesstern-Wracks



Spoiler



Das Wrack liegt nicht auf Endor wie man annehmen konnte, da die Kampfstation dort explodiert ist, sondern auf dem Ozean-Mond *Kef Bir*
Wie er dort hinkam, keine Ahnung. Der Hyperantrieb wird den Wumms ja wohl kaum überstanden haben

edit: Wobei, Kef Bir ist vermutlich auch ein Mond des Endor-Systems, gab ja neben dem Waldmond noch mehrere Monde die den Gasriesen umkreisten
Quelle:
Star Tours Fahrgeschäft im Disneyland
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pdates-to-star-tours-the-adventures-continue/


----------

